# new bike. Felt Jump Shot (pics)



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just picked this baby up today. it rides like a dream. it had a few problems, but i dealt with them..the brakes needed a bleed, and the pedal insert in the cranks are cross threaded (i solved this by just replacing the pedal body over the cross threaded pedal spindle). i may need new cranks, but they will last me for a while. i took the brakes off because i didnt want to deal with bleeding them yet..

so here it is








the final product of it







another angle







how it looked whn i picked it up







another angle

PARTS:
jump shot frame
rst space fork (haters say it. but it feels amazing)
azonic outlaws
race face ride dh cranks
holy rollers
odyssey twisted pc pedals (came with steven hamilton (animal) sealed pedals, but i used the odyssey so i could ride without getting new cranks just yet)
single speed
came with hayes 9 brakes. but i took them off
deity bars


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

looks good!
curious why the Hammys would have required new cranks?
(I love my hammys, taken two years of pooounnnddding from my not-smooth ass and still going strong)


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

SnowMongoose said:


> looks good!
> curious why the Hammys would have required new cranks?
> (I love my hammys, taken two years of pooounnnddding from my not-smooth ass and still going strong)


the pedal that was stuck in the pedal insert was an unsealed redline pedal. and the hamiltons are sealed..so the spindles were different. i had odyssey twisted pcs laying around, and i pulled out a spindle and they were identical. so i just slapped the body off one of the odysseys and put it on the messed up cranks.

but i got some ride time on it the past 2 days, and ive already been doing stuff i havent been able to at all. im landing flat 180s like butter, my manuals are non-stop, im almost getting half-cabs, and i can ride backwards until i run out of room.

overall the bike is smooth as butter. the wheels are rock solid. they took a couple heavy hits on messed up 180s (came up 90* short..) and are still true. the fork is smooth and once i put a little more air in it its a little stiffer, and gives a better ride.

the weird part is once i got 40psi in the fork, it rose a good 10mm of travel...it didnt seem bad, it must have a negative air chamber or something and the 40psi canceled it out..


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just filmed a little something today. its only a 180, but it was my first one of the day. and i never got them before..could never get the roll-out..


----------

